# Indulging his fantasy



## unloved (Feb 17, 2010)

Recently, during a discussion about fantasies, my husband revealed that he has a thing for lingerie - specifically corsets w/ garters, thigh high stockings and high heels. News to me, since he has never bought me one piece of lingerie in 17 yrs and any sexy lingerie I do wear (granted I never wore a corset or thigh highs before) usually ends up off of me very quickly.

Well anyway, I decided to buy some stuff and surprised him with it last night with a very positive reaction. Brings out a bit of the bad boy in him which I found very exciting. Everything but the panties stayed on the entire time. 

So, how often should I indulge this fantasy of his? I would think that if I did this all the time it would get old and not be as exciting. He likes the surprise aspect of it, so I don't want to come right out and ask him how often like I'm setting up a schedule or something.

How often do YOU indulge your husband's (or wife's) fantasies?


----------



## Bloodymary (Oct 10, 2010)

As often as I felt like it paying special attention to special days; birthday, holiday, maybe just when he seems like he's had a hard day. 

Reading your post I feel so jealous...I wish knew what lit my husbands fire...and also I wish I felt like indulging in those things. 

Keep it up!!! Well...no pun intended.

And heck if you enjoy it why not all the time?


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

qudos to those who are willing to take the extra mile in pleasing their partners' sexual needs:smthumbup:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't even satisfy my husband's fantasy, because it is just impossible.

But he does get to eat big feasts once in a while.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Shoot...I'd die happy if my husband told me this. I love corsets, thigh highs and carters. I WISH I could wear um but he's so not the type.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I can't even satisfy my husband's fantasy, because it is just impossible.
> 
> But he does get to eat big feasts once in a while.


what's more important is that at least u tried :smthumbup:



Idontknownow said:


> Shoot...I'd die happy if my husband told me this. I love corsets, thigh highs and carters. I WISH I could wear um but he's so not the type.


please go whack ur hubby on the head! LOL


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Shoot...I'd die happy if my husband told me this. I love corsets, thigh highs and carters. I WISH I could wear um but he's so not the type.


I love these things too, but they are just so expensive that I have to watch my purse a little bit. 

My husband insists me wearing matching underwear, that's a must request.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> what's more important is that at least u tried :smthumbup:
> 
> 
> please go whack ur hubby on the head! LOL


You are getting a lot of fun here!

I don't know if this forum has boosted your skills or not. 

My husband's fantasy is WW, I have to be one of them, just not my thing, and I don't want to set up a fire to burn our asses. So he has to keep it in his head. Which is OK for him. He doesn't whine!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I used to wear a black bra and fishnet shirt, fishnet stockings, black buckle up boots and black leather mini skirt that was open on both sides. I even had lace up jeans that laced from the bottom all the way up the leg to the hip. MAN do I miss those days. I never get to wear anything fun lol.

My husband could care less what I wear, it's like a race to get it off.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

malmale said:


> please go whack ur hubby on the head! LOL


Will do! With my giant purple dildo that just came in the mail LOL.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> You are getting a lot of fun here!
> 
> I don't know if this forum has boosted your skills or not.
> 
> My husband's fantasy is WW, I have to be one of them, just not my thing, and I don't want to set up a fire to burn our asses. So he has to keep it in his head. Which is OK for him. He doesn't whine!


yes n no, skills remain as skills but it makes no differences if u dun really get a chance to practice... 
girl, if he whines about u, u should knock him on his head too! LOL



Idontknownow said:


> I used to wear a black bra and fishnet shirt, fishnet stockings, black buckle up boots and black leather mini skirt that was open on both sides. I even had lace up jeans that laced from the bottom all the way up the leg to the hip. MAN do I miss those days. I never get to wear anything fun lol.
> 
> My husband could care less what I wear, it's like a race to get it off.


arent we all? LOL
try to do some sensual sultry dance, get him to participate... tell him u urself will strip it off, but in return he needs to do...???



Idontknownow said:


> Will do! With my giant purple dildo that just came in the mail LOL.


goodness, special "Barney" edition sex toys? LOL


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

unloved said:


> So, how often should I indulge this fantasy of his? I would think that if I did this all the time it would get old and not be as exciting. He likes the surprise aspect of it, so I don't want to come right out and ask him how often like I'm setting up a schedule or something.
> 
> How often do YOU indulge your husband's (or wife's) fantasies?


Do it often, but not enough to make it a routine. Wear your sexy gear under "night out" clothes. Let him see that you have them on, but hands off until the dinner date is over.
Try to make some effort to show him that you are dressed up underneath, but there's no time for him to undress you. Timing is crucial and you have to be careful. Don't show him your unmentionables before YOU go out alone or with the girls. But show them before HE goes out on boys night.
I have a few pairs of boxers that drive my wife wild. When she's about to leave for work, I'll put them on and shave. I'll also wear them when we go out on a date and make sure that she knows it.


----------



## unloved (Feb 17, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> My husband's fantasy is WW, I have to be one of them, just not my thing, and I don't want to set up a fire to burn our asses. So he has to keep it in his head. Which is OK for him. He doesn't whine!


This is my husband's OTHER fantasy.  (why is it that almost every man I've been with has this one?) 

I told him, when I can have two guys, then he can have two girls. I was afraid he would call my bluff for a minute there.  Too many things can potentially go wrong with fulfilling fantasies that involve a third party, so not even gonna go there. But, I figure we can "pretend" every once in a while in the bedroom. 

I'm glad he had another fantasy that was easier to fulfill.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

unloved said:


> Recently, during a discussion about fantasies, my husband revealed that he has a thing for lingerie - specifically corsets w/ garters, thigh high stockings and high heels. News to me, since he has never bought me one piece of lingerie in 17 yrs and any sexy lingerie I do wear (granted I never wore a corset or thigh highs before) usually ends up off of me very quickly.
> 
> Well anyway, I decided to buy some stuff and surprised him with it last night with a very positive reaction. Brings out a bit of the bad boy in him which I found very exciting. Everything but the panties stayed on the entire time.
> 
> ...


I would satisfy my husband's fantasies as often as possible. I can do quite many naughty things for him but he didn't use me often. So I'm quite relaxing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

dont overthink, just do


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I can't even satisfy my husband's fantasy, because it is just impossible.
> 
> But he does get to eat big feasts once in a while.


What is his fantasy that you can fulfilled?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> What is his fantasy that you can fulfilled?


His fantasy is: a woman licking a woman. And I have to the one who is licking. Fxxx him. I don't want to lick puxxx. ewwwwww grosses me out just by thinking of it. 

So I told him to fxxx off! 

But when I want to get him hard very quickly, I make up stories of me licking another Indian woman's puxxx( I like Indian women) just to joke around. Oh MAN, he gets hard right away. Fxxx, sick bastard.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> What is his fantasy that you can fulfilled?


What is your answer, can or can't?

Can fulfilled? 

field sex, coffee shop bathroom sex, forest sex, airplane bathroom sex, 

swallow.................................


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> What is your answer, can or can't?
> 
> Can fulfilled?
> 
> ...


You are lucky that you can enjoy yourself so much!.....yes, I meant can't sorry....my wife would never do that either since she is straight!!....now the swallow part, I have seen her swallowing part of my cum and she straggles.....since I cum like a horse.....so I won't pressure her to do it....I just hope that she can find the right conbinations of what she does to me (that is amazing) and when cuming if she can go all the way..meaning after you have your orgasms and the penis still hard that she keeps going softly, gently, liking and sucking until the last drop is out and the penis start going down...then, the bj fantasy has been achieved to the fullest for me at least....:smthumbup:


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

not wanting to indulge in the guy's fantasy is ok, but happens when she doesnt even fantasize herself sexually?


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I love these things too, but they are just so expensive that I have to watch my purse a little bit.
> 
> My husband insists me wearing matching underwear, that's a must request.


I'm not trying to make money here but I sell thongs with a nutritional information label on them. Really suggestive, lol. pm me for info if you like.


----------

